# another large marijuana crop busted



## Themanwithnoname

thought this was intresting....
http://www.mapinc.org/norml/v05/n1528/a06.htm

-how they overpriced the stuff
-the 2 for 1 thing 
-and the last quote
this also reminded me of homegrown


----------



## GanjaGuru

The last quote >>"I can't help but think that some of this dope would have ended up in the hands of some young people, and anytime you can prevent that it is a good day," he said.<<
Yeah, can't have teenagers smoking pot.  Better they should stick to a legal drug, like deadly addictive alcohol.
Strange the good sheriff didn't mention people who use pot medicinally.

One thing--when they mention weight, they weigh the entire plant (undried of course), stalk, roots and the dirt stuck to the roots. 
For every pound they say they seized, that equals a few ounces--at most--of dried bud.


----------



## Insane

yeah but the americans have a "war on drugs" going right now and as im sure all of you know the good ole US of A's number one tactic in fighting _any_ kind of war is _propopganda_


----------



## weed toka

yea they also had a marijuana bust of some mowie wowie in Malibu CA


----------



## Columbian Connection

You know what has always got me? When they say it's high grade shit. How in the hell do they know unless they smoke it. It could be rag weed. So what are they  then? Pot smoking pigs that can smoke it so we can't? I'm you can't tell by looking at it if it is high grade.


----------



## Insane

I can look at weed and know if I wanna smoke it or not..


----------



## Columbian Connection

So can I, but that don't mean its going to be any good. Like a person looks don't mean everything, nor does the smell.


----------



## GanjaGuru

Slightly off-topic story:

A fellow grower invited me over to his house to show me the most delectable-looking buds growing on a HUGE plant he had in his backyard.  No more than 5' tall, it was so wide from frequent toppings and maasive amt's of water & fertilizer it would have taken 5 people with their arms outstretched to encircle it.  The branches were so heavy with buds that he had to rig up a clothesline-type thingie and tie the braches to it so they didn't break under their own weight.
Purple kush he said.  I was kinda pissed because this rookie grower grew a plant considerable bigger than I had ever been able to manage, with decades of experience.
I begged a small bud to take with me.
When I got home I left it on a window-sill to dry out quickly cause I was so jonesing for this beautiful looking and smelling indica.
When it was dry I packed a bowl in eager anticipation.
I smoked the whole bowl.  Nothing.
"Maybe it's creeper pot" I said to myself.
A half hour later I smoked another bowl.  
Barely a buzz.
I called it pretendica.

Fom that plant Jerry the Jerk ended up with 3.5 lbs. of utterly worthless weed.
It turned up costing him a beating.
Because he took 3 lbs. to a dealer he knew and offered it for sale.
The dealer looked at it and smelled it.
"How much do you want for it" the dealer asked.
"How much will you give me fo it" J.J. replied
Expecting to haggle, the dealer named a rediculously low price.
"OK" J.J. answered and the dealer gave J.J. $$, prob. figuring he had just made a killing.  J.J. then proceeded to a nudie bar and after a night of drinking and partying and lap dances and "drinks are on me", J.J. spent it all.
2 days later the dealer shows up with 2 friends and demands his $$ back.  J.J. didn't have it so the dealer and his 2 friends proceeded to royally kick J.J.'s ass, enough to put him in the hospital.


----------



## Insane

Ouch. Thats why I will Never sell anything I grow unless in small amounts to friends.


----------



## Themanwithnoname

Ganja why was the weed so bad?
was it a crapy hemp strain or was it the way he grew it?


----------



## Insane

Maybe it wasnt cured?


----------



## GanjaGuru

I'd say the weed was crappy because of the strain (J.J. just probably used seeds from whatever kind of crappy pot he was buying)
and/or
the fact that the plant was so damn huge it was just beyond the plant's ability to make that much THC.

Curing prob. would have incresed the potency somewhat, maybe even significantly. but J.J. didn't cure it.


----------



## Insane

sounds like J.J. didnt know much about what he was doing. Not trying to bash someone it sucks that he ended up in the hospital but you gotta know when your dealing with people that want to buy THAT much pot, those people are very serious and are NOT people to mess around with.
Then again maybe J.J. didnt even know it was shitty weed, he probably just thought since he had 3.5 lbs of it he might as well sell it 

Pretendica - lol nice one Guru


----------



## Max

Um, excuse me... me but the purchaser should **** off as well. 

1. He did not test it before buying. 

2. He resorted to violence; which makes him a common criminal.   He deserves to be in the pokey.  There is no excuse for beating someone up; I don't care what lame-ass excuse you concoct, Ganjaguru.  

3. Again, he did not test it before buying.  He's stupid as shit on a stick and deserved to get ripped off. 

Sorry, Ganja, I know you have helped me in the past.  But my weakness is that I call them as I see them.   I am so ******* tired of the explicitly criminal element that worms its way into the growing world.  I think they should be "smoked out" and ******* exterminated.


----------



## Max

Max said:
			
		

> I think they should be "smoked out" and ******* exterminated.



And incidentally, the best way to do this is to LEGALIZE IT.


----------



## Hick

> the dealer named a rediculously low price.  "OK" J.J. answered and the dealer gave J.J. $$, prob. figuring he had just made a killing.



I agree MAX, "Deal's a deal", and it is stated he bought it at a "_rediculouslly_ low price" He wasn't tricked or duped in any manner. 



> And incidentally, the best way to do this is to LEGALIZE IT.


ahhh MAX, I dunno'. Seems it would simply replace one criminal element with nother..from JJ's dealer types...to U.S. Governnent..


----------



## Max

Sorry guys.  I was a little drunk when I wrote my last post.  Came home from a night of drinking with the fellas.  I was a little agressive and inappropriate.  Apologies to all.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic

"shit on a stick" is what got me


----------



## GanjaGuru

Max, I wasn't excusing anyone or anything. I was just relating something that occured. My only onvolvement, besides begging a bud, was being very good friends with J.J.'s roomate.  That's who told me what happened.

I agree that the dealer was the one who fucked up, logically speaking. 
Jerry never mentioned a price--just asked the dealer how much he'd give him for it, then said ok. The dealer should have rolled a spliff.
J.J. knew the pot was crappy, which is why he never asked for a specific price, and didn't try to haggle. He was well aware that the pot LOOKED and SMELLED killer but wasn't.
Had it have been me, I would have insisted that the dealer try it first.
Like I said, the dealer thought he was making a killing, dealing with someone who just fell off the turnip truck.


----------



## Insane

Yeah there have been some good points made since my last post and now it sounds like both parties involved were at fault.. Primarily the dealer because he should've known what he was buying, and secondarily J.J. for not making sure that the dealer knew what he was buying. But regardless the dealer had no right or cause to beat J.J.


----------



## Young Jay

Thats crazy, never heard of anything like that. If the dealer was gonna buy more than a brick he shouldve at least asked to sample it b4 he bought it. What a dumbass..he tries to rip JJ off, then kicks his ass cuz its not what he wanted.


----------



## hardrockstoner

I would never buy that much weed without trying it first, no matter how dank it looks and smells. Even if I'm buying like a 8th I would like to test it out first, and it's the sign of a good dealer when they let you try it out.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> Like a person looks don't mean everything, nor does the smell.


 
A persons smell? Hahahahahaha!

Never mind, I know what you meant. I just thought you mighta known my first wife.


----------

